# Various shenanigans



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*Crazy pieces of wood*

So much to do, so little time. How true. The past month or so I have actually been very unmotivated to do anything in the shop. There is a lot going on in the family right now and work has been busy, and most nights I just want to sit around and do nothing. I think this is mostly because I know that there is so much to get done in the shop, but none of it is for my own personal projects that I want to get done. I have decided that my next personal big (mostly) hand tool project is going to be a lowboy, gothic style. I have the cherry already sitting in my basement ready to go. I have enough 12/4 for 8 legs, which means if my carvings are good enough I can get two tables. And if not, then I have lots of practice pieces. I also have all the curly cherry that I would need for the tops, sides and drawers. I ran a few of the 4/4 pieces through a planer so I could see the figure….... Im excited about this build.









But of course before I even think about starting the lowboy, I need to fulfill my commitment to getting enough boxes, pens, music boxes ect for two huge Christmas shows this winter. I decided that I need to get everything ready over the course of the year instead of rushing it in Oct and Nov. So far I only have a few boxes made, but because Normal wood grain patters are boring to me, and I have no interest in working with them (unless something calls for it) below are ones that are either complete or very near complete, curly oak, curly cherry and crotch walnut.









At the same time I made the front/back/sides for these three boxes, I also milled and cut enough for another curly cherry, one spalted maple, and one quilted spalted maple. How ever, I do not have anything worthy to become lids for the two maple boxes yet….. until.

Recently I was in my local playground (lumber dealer) and I asked about 'nasty half rotten stuff'. I knew it was a long shot as they are a wholesaler and deal mostly in lifts of stuff for moulding makers and door makers and the such, and they only bring in stuff they are going to sell, so the odds were small, but I asked anyways. The guy shows me a chunk he said he has been sitting on for two years, I ask how much, he tells me take it, its taking up space. Perfect! After a little planning to thickness….

















But I still don't have a lid for the quilted spalted maple yet.









Lastly for today…. I get to see lots of pallets where I work, and some of them are junkie enough that we toss them rather than send them back for reuse… I have gotten pretty good at seeing through the layers of crud…









Looking at pieces of wood like this alway gets me motivated…..


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Crazy pieces of wood*
> 
> So much to do, so little time. How true. The past month or so I have actually been very unmotivated to do anything in the shop. There is a lot going on in the family right now and work has been busy, and most nights I just want to sit around and do nothing. I think this is mostly because I know that there is so much to get done in the shop, but none of it is for my own personal projects that I want to get done. I have decided that my next personal big (mostly) hand tool project is going to be a lowboy, gothic style. I have the cherry already sitting in my basement ready to go. I have enough 12/4 for 8 legs, which means if my carvings are good enough I can get two tables. And if not, then I have lots of practice pieces. I also have all the curly cherry that I would need for the tops, sides and drawers. I ran a few of the 4/4 pieces through a planer so I could see the figure….... Im excited about this build.
> 
> ...


Those three boxes are absolutely gorgeous! I'd like to get some good pallet wood, but so far have been disappointed.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Crazy pieces of wood*
> 
> So much to do, so little time. How true. The past month or so I have actually been very unmotivated to do anything in the shop. There is a lot going on in the family right now and work has been busy, and most nights I just want to sit around and do nothing. I think this is mostly because I know that there is so much to get done in the shop, but none of it is for my own personal projects that I want to get done. I have decided that my next personal big (mostly) hand tool project is going to be a lowboy, gothic style. I have the cherry already sitting in my basement ready to go. I have enough 12/4 for 8 legs, which means if my carvings are good enough I can get two tables. And if not, then I have lots of practice pieces. I also have all the curly cherry that I would need for the tops, sides and drawers. I ran a few of the 4/4 pieces through a planer so I could see the figure….... Im excited about this build.
> 
> ...


I have to agree, those are beautiful boxes.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*parallellawhat?*

My journey into small quick random projects continues. I am determined to make a few little boxes with Louis cube patterns on the lid, so I started making lots of maple, cherry and walnut parallelograms. I made myself a little jig when I made the box for my wife last Christmas, so this time I only have to cut the veneer.









My shop is in my basement, the main shop is in a space about 250 sq feet, there are some walls that separate that space with the other rooms in the basement, but those rooms are also home to woodworking stuff in various stages of completion, staging, finishing ect. In one corner I have a few bookshelves that are filled with… you were thinking I was going to say woodworking books right? HA HA, got you there. Yes, there are woodworking books and dvd's, but almost all of my geek nerd stuff has been sequestered to the basement with me, and they fill the majority of the bookcases…









That's right… Gollum, and Autographed Don Cherry figure are in a case with hand painted LOTR figurines (that was before woodworking) and on top of the case is the Enterprise… with battle action damage and sounds!!!!









Along with my LOTR shelf with the movies in between the Argonath!









Then there is Gui Gon Jinn and Darth Maul protecting my pen making mess from my wife's evil cats.

Anyways, I have a couch, my first coffee table and a tv in one corner. So I do most of my veneer work while I am sitting on the couch watching one of my movies that got banished downstairs with the rest of my stuff. This is also why it takes me so long to get any veneer/marquetry work done, I end up spacing out and just watching the movie.

















One down…. lots more to go.

Also in the last few days I needed to fill a few pen orders. One was a two part rollerball pen made from some bog oak for a friend, and three ballpoint pens for client. And in between everything else, I have also been applying coat after coat of shellac to the spalted maple box lid. I am having issues with the shellac. Some friends and I bought and split a bag of super blond, and I know that one of the other guys is having issues as well, but when I was mixing it, it did not want to dissolve nicely, and I have to thin it more than I would have liked, and to boot… the spalted portion sucked up the shellac and you could not even tell there was shellac until about the 5th application. But, in the last few coats it is starting to even out and look really good.


















(Sigh).......
One of the things that I do to keep myself in the woodworking mood even though I am stuck working on things that I don't really want to be doing… I try to read woodworking books. But, like the movies that suck me in, some times I end up reading a non-fiction book… and I am lost to the world for a few days.

That gives me an idea… next entry will be about the woodworking books that I read and why I read them… that might be more interesting than me getting distracted by Harry Potter while cutting a few hundred little pieces of veneer.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

JeremyPringle said:


> *parallellawhat?*
> 
> My journey into small quick random projects continues. I am determined to make a few little boxes with Louis cube patterns on the lid, so I started making lots of maple, cherry and walnut parallelograms. I made myself a little jig when I made the box for my wife last Christmas, so this time I only have to cut the veneer.
> 
> ...


Like most/all of us men, the good stuff gets moved to the basement! I assume you are allowed upstairs for meals and sleep? Good luck.


----------



## tirebob (Aug 2, 2010)

JeremyPringle said:


> *parallellawhat?*
> 
> My journey into small quick random projects continues. I am determined to make a few little boxes with Louis cube patterns on the lid, so I started making lots of maple, cherry and walnut parallelograms. I made myself a little jig when I made the box for my wife last Christmas, so this time I only have to cut the veneer.
> 
> ...


Ahhhhh…. Woodworking nerds unite! I have to come hang out soon. This summer has been crazy!


----------



## mpwilson (Aug 1, 2011)

JeremyPringle said:


> *parallellawhat?*
> 
> My journey into small quick random projects continues. I am determined to make a few little boxes with Louis cube patterns on the lid, so I started making lots of maple, cherry and walnut parallelograms. I made myself a little jig when I made the box for my wife last Christmas, so this time I only have to cut the veneer.
> 
> ...


*\o/*

Thanks for posting this. I've got to cogitate on it for a bit.

I have a whole week off coming where nobody will bother me, and an awful lot of raw material.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*2 bored hand tool junkies*

So… what happens when you get two hand tool junkies in the same room and there is not a whole lot to be done? Easy… woodworking stuff. Today… we decided to mount a router in a router table.

I know what you are thinking… that's a really easy and basic thing to do. But is it? Really? Remember who you are dealing with… knuckle draggers do not mix with this modern tech very well. How does this thing work? Are there instructions? What are instructions for?... remember Neanderthals cant read anyways!










See what I mean? Not as easy as it look eh? There was not even the proper mounting instructions that came with the table… all the drilling templates were round…what?










So we just lined it up by eye, drilled the holes and mounted it to the plate. That brass pin that is sticking out really messed us up, we could not figure out what it does, we were scared it had something to do with alignment. Oh well… time will tell.

We put quite a bit of though into this… what if we used a router lift? JessEm? Kreg? Which one would work the best? Can the blade be changed from the top? What about dust collection? Zero clearance inserts? Can the smaller router be installed for the smaller bits? Fence options? Will this work with the Incra system?.... Woooo wait…. the I-box can be used with the router table!!! I can use this to make easy-peasy finger joints!!! This is going to be awesome!

Once we finally figured it out and get the I-box all sorted out…. you guessed it… PERFECT finger joints every time!









Today was awesome! These new innovations are going to be great. My next idea is to mount a plough plane into a router table and set up a fence…. THATS RIGHT!!!! Drawer bottom grooves in one pass!!!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

JeremyPringle said:


> *2 bored hand tool junkies*
> 
> So… what happens when you get two hand tool junkies in the same room and there is not a whole lot to be done? Easy… woodworking stuff. Today… we decided to mount a router in a router table.
> 
> ...


Brilliant. Thanks for the giggle. )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

JeremyPringle said:


> *2 bored hand tool junkies*
> 
> So… what happens when you get two hand tool junkies in the same room and there is not a whole lot to be done? Easy… woodworking stuff. Today… we decided to mount a router in a router table.
> 
> ...


I think you're really onto something here!


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*My first spice cabinet*

I am working on a bunch of little projects/commissions right now, and not very much of it is very interesting, so there really is not much to post about. Since I know I will not be working on my own personal stuff for the next little while(with the exception of the string inlay box, as I have an idea for the lid),I figured I would post a blog about the first spice cabinet that I made.










I made this from 3/4 prelam pine over 4 years ago. At the time I only just getting into have tools, and I was really, really into hand cut dovetails. I had not yet moved into nice woods like cherry and walnut as I did not want to spend the money on the wood just to mess everything up. I also was not very confident with my skills, but I knew that I needed to start challenging myself. I picked a Glen Huey article in a Popwood mag and away I went.









Once I had read the article several dozen times, I got started. I knew I could do it, but it was going to be a challenge for sure. Not only that, but for some silly reason I got it in my head to put at least 10 hidden compartments in it.
1. False bottom in middle drawer








2-6. sliding drawer blades to reveal false backs

















7. Sliding drawer out the back of the bottom drawer









8-10 Sliding DT key to slide down the back, 2 drawers and a document space inside the moulding.

























Of course it all depends on how you count, but to me there are 10.

Some notes on this spice cabinet.
-This is the second door, the first one had a solid panel that was really boring, I also messed up the rails and stiles. So I made the current one and bought a really nice piece of glass.
-I have not used pine for a serious project since then, I have moved on. Once complete I was way more confident and was ok with buying nicer woods.
-My finish is aniline dye and shellac, but I was not very careful with it, as this was I think the 2nd time I have ever used aniline and shellac, so again a really big learning experience.
-My wife immediately started filling it with stuff, and it has been in either our kitchen or living room since I made it.

At the time I was blown away with it, I was so happy with it and I still am. However… one of the reasons I made this…









...was to show myself where I was then, and where I am now. But alas… ol'pine has something the new one does not… crazy awesome hidden compartments!!!!

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

JeremyPringle said:


> *My first spice cabinet*
> 
> I am working on a bunch of little projects/commissions right now, and not very much of it is very interesting, so there really is not much to post about. Since I know I will not be working on my own personal stuff for the next little while(with the exception of the string inlay box, as I have an idea for the lid),I figured I would post a blog about the first spice cabinet that I made.
> 
> ...


You certainly squeezed a lot of secret compartments into what is essentally quite a small cabinet. I've always liked the slide-down back exposing the secret drawers one myself. Nice job!


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*My wifes cats wreck everything!*

So last night I was cutting some marquetry while watching season 1 of Rome. I had a mug that was maybe 1/8 full of water (not very much) that I could use to get the OBG off my hands and remove the paper off my patterns as needed. The item in question worked out really well and I was all done for the night, except the episode I was watching was not over yet. So I decided to find something else to do while it finished. I remembered a small panel that I am working on for the back of a shadow box, I needed to apply a few more coats of clear shellac, so that is what I did.

Wake up this morning and go to check on my marquetry project that I had under two boards and 20lbs of free weights… and what do I find? Some time in the night a cat pushed over the small mug of water that I forgot about…. right onto my panel that I had shellac'ed.









The water had gotten into the panel core (MDF), but thankfully there was not enough to make the hide glue I used release, but it did warp the backside maple veneer a little..









Not only that… but I started to look at the show side a bit more…








Yup… paw prints in the shellac!!! Cannot express how upset I was when I found this.

I used some 600 grit and sanded and sanded until the prints were gone









And the used a nice brush and applied another coat of shellac.









A few more coats and it will be ready to be buffed out and waxed.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

JeremyPringle said:


> *My wifes cats wreck everything!*
> 
> So last night I was cutting some marquetry while watching season 1 of Rome. I had a mug that was maybe 1/8 full of water (not very much) that I could use to get the OBG off my hands and remove the paper off my patterns as needed. The item in question worked out really well and I was all done for the night, except the episode I was watching was not over yet. So I decided to find something else to do while it finished. I remembered a small panel that I am working on for the back of a shadow box, I needed to apply a few more coats of clear shellac, so that is what I did.
> 
> ...


bummer
but a good save

dump the cat without the wife noticing lol
(or at least check that the cat 
is not in the shop
when you leave)

or cover your work better


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

JeremyPringle said:


> *My wifes cats wreck everything!*
> 
> So last night I was cutting some marquetry while watching season 1 of Rome. I had a mug that was maybe 1/8 full of water (not very much) that I could use to get the OBG off my hands and remove the paper off my patterns as needed. The item in question worked out really well and I was all done for the night, except the episode I was watching was not over yet. So I decided to find something else to do while it finished. I remembered a small panel that I am working on for the back of a shadow box, I needed to apply a few more coats of clear shellac, so that is what I did.
> 
> ...


Jeremey, you should be able to iron the back bit flat. It may need re-clamping for a bit because it is a liquid hide glue, not HHG but it should repair. A note about MDF, you can't reverse the glue well with it because the water softens the MDF. 
Looking good, nice marquetry. ....


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

JeremyPringle said:


> *My wifes cats wreck everything!*
> 
> So last night I was cutting some marquetry while watching season 1 of Rome. I had a mug that was maybe 1/8 full of water (not very much) that I could use to get the OBG off my hands and remove the paper off my patterns as needed. The item in question worked out really well and I was all done for the night, except the episode I was watching was not over yet. So I decided to find something else to do while it finished. I remembered a small panel that I am working on for the back of a shadow box, I needed to apply a few more coats of clear shellac, so that is what I did.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul. I'm going to put the french cleat right there on the back anyways, so thankfully the veneer did not release.

I am pretty sure I got some bad batch of shellac too, I noticed it acting funny the last time I was applying it, and I am pretty sure now that it is a bad batch, so that is slowing me down quite a bit as well. But I should be done this no later than next weekend and should have some pictures then. I am also working on the marquetry for the top of my sting inlay box, and should have more on that posted soon.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*New bench hardware*

Every once and a while a person will come around with either a revival of old time bench hardware. Or, there will be new innovations to the old ideas, using new materials and designs. I am personally a fan of both, and it really depends on what I am doing and what needs to be held down. The one issue I have with both is all the metal that is involved in these tools. That why I came up with my new line of bench hardware….

*BranchCrafted*

My first offering is a pair of tree-quarter branch pups. (Its honestly funnier if you say it out loud)










Made from solid birch, the posts are 3/4 to be used with existing holes in your bench. If you so desire, a flat face can be added to the branch pup for added stability. Because the branch pup is made from wood, it will not mar your work piece.



















Next is the Branch Crook.









This sure does came in handy when you need to hold that awkward piece at strange angles.









It also works great in holding up your tools so they wont roll away, and are always at a limbs reach.









And, in a pinch, you can also use it as a bench mounted sling shot for when the evil cats come into the shop. Meow is right folks!

What's also great with these is they are compatible with the 20mm MFT (Festool) holes. You just need to remove a whittle of the post to make it fit.

Remember… Where there's a willow, there's a way!


----------



## molan (Apr 25, 2012)

JeremyPringle said:


> *New bench hardware*
> 
> Every once and a while a person will come around with either a revival of old time bench hardware. Or, there will be new innovations to the old ideas, using new materials and designs. I am personally a fan of both, and it really depends on what I am doing and what needs to be held down. The one issue I have with both is all the metal that is involved in these tools. That why I came up with my new line of bench hardware….
> 
> ...


Those look amazing!

Are they available at Tree Valley?


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

JeremyPringle said:


> *New bench hardware*
> 
> Every once and a while a person will come around with either a revival of old time bench hardware. Or, there will be new innovations to the old ideas, using new materials and designs. I am personally a fan of both, and it really depends on what I am doing and what needs to be held down. The one issue I have with both is all the metal that is involved in these tools. That why I came up with my new line of bench hardware….
> 
> ...


Matt, yup, got them from Tree Valley. I hear Tree Nielsen has them as well.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

JeremyPringle said:


> *New bench hardware*
> 
> Every once and a while a person will come around with either a revival of old time bench hardware. Or, there will be new innovations to the old ideas, using new materials and designs. I am personally a fan of both, and it really depends on what I am doing and what needs to be held down. The one issue I have with both is all the metal that is involved in these tools. That why I came up with my new line of bench hardware….
> 
> ...


Lol Love it


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

JeremyPringle said:


> *New bench hardware*
> 
> Every once and a while a person will come around with either a revival of old time bench hardware. Or, there will be new innovations to the old ideas, using new materials and designs. I am personally a fan of both, and it really depends on what I am doing and what needs to be held down. The one issue I have with both is all the metal that is involved in these tools. That why I came up with my new line of bench hardware….
> 
> ...


Thank Joel and Matt. I have been laughing about this for two days.


----------



## tirebob (Aug 2, 2010)

JeremyPringle said:


> *New bench hardware*
> 
> Every once and a while a person will come around with either a revival of old time bench hardware. Or, there will be new innovations to the old ideas, using new materials and designs. I am personally a fan of both, and it really depends on what I am doing and what needs to be held down. The one issue I have with both is all the metal that is involved in these tools. That why I came up with my new line of bench hardware….
> 
> ...


I am embarrassed for you… You Canadians sure are an odd bunch of twigs!


----------



## molan (Apr 25, 2012)

JeremyPringle said:


> *New bench hardware*
> 
> Every once and a while a person will come around with either a revival of old time bench hardware. Or, there will be new innovations to the old ideas, using new materials and designs. I am personally a fan of both, and it really depends on what I am doing and what needs to be held down. The one issue I have with both is all the metal that is involved in these tools. That why I came up with my new line of bench hardware….
> 
> ...


tirebob, last I checked you where also a Canadian and one of those odd twigs!


----------



## tirebob (Aug 2, 2010)

JeremyPringle said:


> *New bench hardware*
> 
> Every once and a while a person will come around with either a revival of old time bench hardware. Or, there will be new innovations to the old ideas, using new materials and designs. I am personally a fan of both, and it really depends on what I am doing and what needs to be held down. The one issue I have with both is all the metal that is involved in these tools. That why I came up with my new line of bench hardware….
> 
> ...


Lol!


----------



## PaulLL (Dec 27, 2012)

JeremyPringle said:


> *New bench hardware*
> 
> Every once and a while a person will come around with either a revival of old time bench hardware. Or, there will be new innovations to the old ideas, using new materials and designs. I am personally a fan of both, and it really depends on what I am doing and what needs to be held down. The one issue I have with both is all the metal that is involved in these tools. That why I came up with my new line of bench hardware….
> 
> ...


Is there stock on these?


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

JeremyPringle said:


> *New bench hardware*
> 
> Every once and a while a person will come around with either a revival of old time bench hardware. Or, there will be new innovations to the old ideas, using new materials and designs. I am personally a fan of both, and it really depends on what I am doing and what needs to be held down. The one issue I have with both is all the metal that is involved in these tools. That why I came up with my new line of bench hardware….
> 
> ...


Tree-mend-us idea.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*Update on the shadow box*

A buddy and I went to the knife shop today where the display cabinet and the shadow box that I made are. (Again thanks Paul) They also sell straight razors and all sorts of manly man shaving stuff. Or if you are like me and prefer to avoid shaving and just grow a beard, there is also manly man beard grooming stuff. Anyways, while we were there I snapped a picture of the shadow box in its new home.









That's right Miley… hands off the twerking knives!!!

I made the box for the store in exchange for store credit. I picked out an 8000g Naniwa While Pearl ceramic water stone.









Not cheap. I have been using ceramic stones for a while now (mostly Imanishi) and I think they are leaps and bounds better then King and Norton. But because the Naniwa is also a ceramic, they should be about the same? I am told that Naniwa puts something into their compound before it is baked (magnesium?) and then after it is baked the stone is actually harder than the other ceramic stones, and this will last longer and not dish as fast. So far I have only honed a few edges with it and so far I really, really like it. I spent the rest of my store credit on beard shampoo and conditioner.

I am also really close to finishing a really sweet bubinga music box. All that is left it to install the stopper pin and its done. But alas… I guess I need to post the video to youtube first and link to it? I will figure that out later…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Update on the shadow box*
> 
> A buddy and I went to the knife shop today where the display cabinet and the shadow box that I made are. (Again thanks Paul) They also sell straight razors and all sorts of manly man shaving stuff. Or if you are like me and prefer to avoid shaving and just grow a beard, there is also manly man beard grooming stuff. Anyways, while we were there I snapped a picture of the shadow box in its new home.
> 
> ...


You're very welcome Jeremy!
That shadow box looks good in its new home.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*Nothing but pure sillyness.*

I spend a lot of time doing boring, repetitive things. To make the time pass, I often turn to thinking of really silly things, jokes, alternative song lyrics ect. And almost all of the time it is woodworking related.

So I decided to post a collection of the recent silly things that I have though of.

First, if you have not read them yet, here are past blog posts of my router table and my new bench hardware.

As you can see, I really enjoy the lighter side of woodworking.

Joke.
Q. What do you call a wood shop with no hand tools?
A. Galootan-free.

Alternative song lyrics.
(To the tune of Gangum style)
Hey, benchie benchie woop woop woop Roubo style, woop Roubo style.

(to the tune of whip it)
If its blotch you cant ignore, you must seal it. On pine cherry and more, you must seal it. Seal it good.

(tune of hotblooded)
Dovetails, check them and see, gotta cut about 103… cause I am dovetailing, dovetailing.

I like this one… its by a band called The Lumber Chronicles. Or as I call them TLC for short.
Song titles
'No, I wont scrub your lumber'
'Don't go chasin Stanley planes'

There are lots more, but I am having trouble recalling them at the moment.

If you have a joke or something silly like this, please post a comment and share.

Thanks, and please, try no to take woodworking too seriously.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Nothing but pure sillyness.*
> 
> I spend a lot of time doing boring, repetitive things. To make the time pass, I often turn to thinking of really silly things, jokes, alternative song lyrics ect. And almost all of the time it is woodworking related.
> 
> ...


Groooooan!!!!!


----------



## PaulLL (Dec 27, 2012)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Nothing but pure sillyness.*
> 
> I spend a lot of time doing boring, repetitive things. To make the time pass, I often turn to thinking of really silly things, jokes, alternative song lyrics ect. And almost all of the time it is woodworking related.
> 
> ...


ha ha


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Nothing but pure sillyness.*
> 
> I spend a lot of time doing boring, repetitive things. To make the time pass, I often turn to thinking of really silly things, jokes, alternative song lyrics ect. And almost all of the time it is woodworking related.
> 
> ...


I don't know the tunes you mentioned, but I did get a good laugh from the first joke. I never have time to think about jokes or anything else while in the shop as I am too busy concentrating on covering up my mistakes.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*I thought this was supposed to be fun!*

Life has been too busy… and the woodworking I have been doing has not been very fun at all.. more like a second full time job.

I spent that last 2-3 months getting ready for a show this past weekend. It went … ok. Then when I got home and unpacked, I got a message from a corporate contact who… (I was talking to a month ago but I could not produce exactly what he wanted) and now they are in a bind and don't have any other options than to settle for what ever I can do. So I have 25 pens due for this coming Monday. And another show at the end of Nov as well. Sighhhhh…. Im done doing shows. This is going to be my last one. They are not worth the time and effort I put into them and the weeks of stress they cause. BAhhhhh.

Other than all that stuff… I have proof my wife's cats hate me.








AAHHHH… get off my bench!!!!

So here is my first experience with hot hide glue…

















I used it to try and glue up this cherry and maple chess board..









But I failed. In fact I tried it twice and failed both times. So… soon I am going to make a press.

After all the failures I decided to do something a little smaller..









I used my unfinished moxon as the press..









And it worked out perfectly..









Then I used a skew block plane to recess the top edges so I could install some birdseye maple mitred trim..









I decided to put on a few coats of shellac before cutting the lid off.









Now that the lid is off I can work on the inside of the box, and once I have it done I am going to use tried and true as the finish of the sides of the box, then I will buff out the top and polish it. I am thinking of making into a really cool fountain pen box like the one I saw on this side a while ago… one to house this pen in particular..


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

JeremyPringle said:


> *I thought this was supposed to be fun!*
> 
> Life has been too busy… and the woodworking I have been doing has not been very fun at all.. more like a second full time job.
> 
> ...


Well done! a beautiful lid and a nice box too. Your perseverance really paid off.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

JeremyPringle said:


> *I thought this was supposed to be fun!*
> 
> Life has been too busy… and the woodworking I have been doing has not been very fun at all.. more like a second full time job.
> 
> ...


Nice one Jeremy.
You realize you can't go back once you get hooked on hide glue. ......


----------



## molan (Apr 25, 2012)

JeremyPringle said:


> *I thought this was supposed to be fun!*
> 
> Life has been too busy… and the woodworking I have been doing has not been very fun at all.. more like a second full time job.
> 
> ...


you didn't fail, you just discovered to options that don't work!

The third turned out amazing except it makes me want to cross eyed. that must have been fun to work on!


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

JeremyPringle said:


> *I thought this was supposed to be fun!*
> 
> Life has been too busy… and the woodworking I have been doing has not been very fun at all.. more like a second full time job.
> 
> ...


I also could not get the hot glue quite right, I just gave up. When you get into production turning and money in a hobby it soon becomes a job.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

JeremyPringle said:


> *I thought this was supposed to be fun!*
> 
> Life has been too busy… and the woodworking I have been doing has not been very fun at all.. more like a second full time job.
> 
> ...


I told my wife to get me a glue pot for Christmas… if I don't order it for myself before then..

Tom.. I know.. production turning sucks, its boring mostly.. I would rather spend 5 hours making a pen blank like the one above, and then turning it, or segmenting a pen blank.. something fun, exciting and skill challenging. But hey.. its help pay for the all the new hand tools that I want.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

JeremyPringle said:


> *I thought this was supposed to be fun!*
> 
> Life has been too busy… and the woodworking I have been doing has not been very fun at all.. more like a second full time job.
> 
> ...


The box top really looks three dimensional. I think it's absolutely beautiful and the pen is spectacular. I hate doing shows too. Few people really appreciate to work you do a nice box or well turned bowl and view what you do as a craft item, not to diminished the crafters, but they basically take ready made materials and make them into something. That's pretty much how I see making pens. The woodworking is minimal. But at the same time, I sell more pens that anything else, because they are affordable and people can actually use them. They really like that we can laser engrave names to personalize them. I have to admit turning pens is fun because you can finish one in a very short time.

Nice work Jeremy


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

JeremyPringle said:


> *I thought this was supposed to be fun!*
> 
> Life has been too busy… and the woodworking I have been doing has not been very fun at all.. more like a second full time job.
> 
> ...


Thanks Doc. I know what you mean… some times I feel like the less effort people put into their stuff the faster it sells. I also agree with your pen statement. But again.. I too sell more pens than anything else. Sometimes I make a pen or two during the process of making one of my larger items.. just to get the feeling of accomplishment, as some of my projects can take me a few months to complete. Also, when I make a pen for the sake of making a pen.. its usually segmented, cast or something like that to keep it interesting, fresh, new and a learning experience.

There are a few people that I like meeting at the shows though.. ones that engage in conversation, ask about the process, and can appreciate the work that goes into it. They are the ones that usually go after the 1 of 1 segmented and cast pens.


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

JeremyPringle said:


> *I thought this was supposed to be fun!*
> 
> Life has been too busy… and the woodworking I have been doing has not been very fun at all.. more like a second full time job.
> 
> ...


Well done Jeremy. I like the box lid very much and the watch parts pen is cool.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*Jewellery box inside layout?*

I cant believe I did it. I spent almost every spare moment I had in the last week making 25 pens for a corporate client that was in a bind and needed something fast. Of course while I was putting all the finishing touches on everything earlier today.. something had to go wrong. I had an engraving company make some small plates for me so I could attach them to the wooden pen cases. 25 pens, 25 cases…. 16 plates. Missing 9. I picked them up two days ago, and put them in a small bag that I carry around. Got home and put the bag in my shop so I knew where they would be. Opened the bag today and got to work. I looked every where of the missing 9. No luck. Of course they are not open today, and they are likely closed tomorrow as well due to Remembrance Day. Delivery day also happens to be tomorrow as well. I have an email sent to them to call me ASAP, and I have already contacted my client and explained the situation. With any luck, everything will work out in the end, as it usually does.

I am really up tight about the fit and finish of the pens that I make, and I refuse to deliver any product to a customer that does not meet my standards. I have two mandrels, and 4 sets of bushings, so I was able to turn 4 pens at a time. The longest part is applying the finish. I use CA for my finish in wood pens, and I like to make sure the CA is fully cured before applying another coat. Most of the time, I wait 20-30 min in between coats. I really don't like to rush things, so I have no issues with taking my time in this area. I know it can be done much, much fast… but that's just not the way I do it.

Anyways… I have a point Im trying to make…. I have free time in between coats. So during that last week I have been applying shellac to the lid of the box that I making. After a few coats I sand it down a bit and put on a few more. The shellac I am using is pretty thin so I am not worried about wasting it. I went until I had filled all the small cavity's in a grain. Once all the grain was filled, I left it at that stage. It is not done, but enough that I can move on and come back to it after and really make it shine.










I cut the lid off stepped back. I really felt like something was missing. I set up my table saw and cut a cove in the box and used a block plane to do some shaping at the bottom. After sanding it flush and smooth I applied some tried and true. I will do a few more coats of this as well.









Now to do the inside. This is where I need some help and the blog title comes into play. I have never had much success selling jewellery boxes, and have never really used one. My wife does not wear any, so she's not much help. So I am throwing this out there… if you make and sell jewellery boxes, what do people look for and expect the layout of the dividers to be, what sells?

I am planning to do the work for the inside, and I have another show in 2 weeks. I want to make the inside to be able to be removed, so I can keep the box and make it and make it into something else if it does not sell at the show.

I cannot wait for these last show to be over, and for the start of the new year. I have a new mission for 2014. No shows. Only larger commissions if any at all. And my list of projects to complete in 2014:

Preface projects:
Saw bench. I have known that I need one for a while, but Tom Fidgen's new book has really kicked this to the top spot.

Panel press. I plan to do more marquetry in the future and I cannot continue doing much without a press.

1. Chippendale low boy. I even already have the wood to make two of them. 40bf of 4/4 curly cherry from Pennsylvania, and enough 16/4 cherry to make 8 legs. Ball and claw here I come! This will also be a pure hand tool project.










2. Baltimore card table. The reason for this is an excuse to do some serious inlay and marquetry. However.. depending on how the ball and claws turn out in project #1 I might decide to do make a Chippendale card table instead. Little to no power tools in this one.

3. Marquetry chevy. This should actually be project #1, but I already have the wood for #1 and I am trying to keep my costs at nil for the time being.

Big sigh… might just take the rest of the night and play with my new iso drawing pad.


----------



## PaulLL (Dec 27, 2012)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Jewellery box inside layout?*
> 
> I cant believe I did it. I spent almost every spare moment I had in the last week making 25 pens for a corporate client that was in a bind and needed something fast. Of course while I was putting all the finishing touches on everything earlier today.. something had to go wrong. I had an engraving company make some small plates for me so I could attach them to the wooden pen cases. 25 pens, 25 cases…. 16 plates. Missing 9. I picked them up two days ago, and put them in a small bag that I carry around. Got home and put the bag in my shop so I knew where they would be. Opened the bag today and got to work. I looked every where of the missing 9. No luck. Of course they are not open today, and they are likely closed tomorrow as well due to Remembrance Day. Delivery day also happens to be tomorrow as well. I have an email sent to them to call me ASAP, and I have already contacted my client and explained the situation. With any luck, everything will work out in the end, as it usually does.
> 
> ...


hey, I've been drawing up jewelry boxes for a bit, never got around to making one, but look at them and at the one my wife has, seems like they all have a slotted spot to set rings and earrings in, some hooks on the underside of the lid, so that when its opened necklaces can hang and display nicely and then just some small spaces to put odds and ends. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*Advice from the Ladies.*

I took my box to work and asked my female co-workers what they like the inside of jewellery boxes to be like. Of course I got different answers, but they did impart some useful information.

I lined the inside bottom with felt. The I used some Spanish cedar (Espanola cedarita!) to add a pleasant scent,









as well as make a shelf for two little trays…









I am going to make a few more dividers for the bottom section, but I think I am going to leave the trays the way they are. Now that I have the inside complete, I installed the hinges using a few chisels and my small router plane. Fits perfectly.

Everyone I show this box too has made the same comment… the mitred birdseye maple ties everything together. And a few of them keep asking me how I made them so perfect..









Of course I tell them I wave my wand and say "Miterious perfekticus!!".

Now I can finish the top. A few more coats of shellac and then I will rub it out and apply some paste wax.









Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Advice from the Ladies.*
> 
> I took my box to work and asked my female co-workers what they like the inside of jewellery boxes to be like. Of course I got different answers, but they did impart some useful information.
> 
> ...


It is always a good idea to know what the final recipient wants in the product. Some very nice work, the top is three dimensional looking!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Advice from the Ladies.*
> 
> I took my box to work and asked my female co-workers what they like the inside of jewellery boxes to be like. Of course I got different answers, but they did impart some useful information.
> 
> ...


Great work. Love the look.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*Opinion poll for my peeps.*

Ok, so a while ago while I had my finger joint set up set up, I made a bunch of boxes. A few of them never got done as I could not decide what to do for the lids. My recent Louis cube box was one of them. Here is the last of them…









and










Some awesome spalted figured maple. This was supposed to be violin necks… but the luthier tossed it for obvious reasons… (insert giant smiley face here)

I am trying to get everything that I have on the go done. This box is getting a lid I the next few days.. just not sure what its going to be. That's where you all come in. I would like your opinions. Here are my selected choices as of right now..

I could make a panel out of this quilted maple.









Curly cherry









Quilted maple veneer









Walnut burl veneer









Or.. my only piece of masur birch veneer









I also have a pretty large selection of various veneers that could work, if there is one species that you think could work.

One last option would be to make a marquetry or parquetry panel, but I ruled those out as I thought it could ruin the look of the wood, or the wood ruin the panel.

I also have some spalted figured maple that I got from a pallet recently.. just thought I would take a picture of and share.









Oh… an No, sending it to you so it's your problem is not an option. I was raised old school, and I face my problems and deal with them like a man.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Opinion poll for my peeps.*
> 
> Ok, so a while ago while I had my finger joint set up set up, I made a bunch of boxes. A few of them never got done as I could not decide what to do for the lids. My recent Louis cube box was one of them. Here is the last of them…
> 
> ...


Walnut Burl


----------



## molan (Apr 25, 2012)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Opinion poll for my peeps.*
> 
> Ok, so a while ago while I had my finger joint set up set up, I made a bunch of boxes. A few of them never got done as I could not decide what to do for the lids. My recent Louis cube box was one of them. Here is the last of them…
> 
> ...


have to +1 for the Walnut Burl
Its not even a competition


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Opinion poll for my peeps.*
> 
> Ok, so a while ago while I had my finger joint set up set up, I made a bunch of boxes. A few of them never got done as I could not decide what to do for the lids. My recent Louis cube box was one of them. Here is the last of them…
> 
> ...


Ill third the walnut.


----------



## sgtq (Jan 27, 2011)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Opinion poll for my peeps.*
> 
> Ok, so a while ago while I had my finger joint set up set up, I made a bunch of boxes. A few of them never got done as I could not decide what to do for the lids. My recent Louis cube box was one of them. Here is the last of them…
> 
> ...


Quilted maple panel


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Opinion poll for my peeps.*
> 
> Ok, so a while ago while I had my finger joint set up set up, I made a bunch of boxes. A few of them never got done as I could not decide what to do for the lids. My recent Louis cube box was one of them. Here is the last of them…
> 
> ...


Walnut frame and three spalted maple panels from the pallet ,the two boards on the right .


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Opinion poll for my peeps.*
> 
> Ok, so a while ago while I had my finger joint set up set up, I made a bunch of boxes. A few of them never got done as I could not decide what to do for the lids. My recent Louis cube box was one of them. Here is the last of them…
> 
> ...


I like the Walnut as well but it would really depend on what part of the walnut you use. 
Needs to have as much of the darker burl showing as you can. 
maybe cut off the first 4" of what you are showing us. 
(the part that looks like a dog looking over the fence)


----------



## molan (Apr 25, 2012)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Opinion poll for my peeps.*
> 
> Ok, so a while ago while I had my finger joint set up set up, I made a bunch of boxes. A few of them never got done as I could not decide what to do for the lids. My recent Louis cube box was one of them. Here is the last of them…
> 
> ...


Wow I never noticed that before but I can so see the dog now! I would keep that and use it for something neat


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Opinion poll for my peeps.*
> 
> Ok, so a while ago while I had my finger joint set up set up, I made a bunch of boxes. A few of them never got done as I could not decide what to do for the lids. My recent Louis cube box was one of them. Here is the last of them…
> 
> ...


LOL, you must be on the same medication…..


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Opinion poll for my peeps.*
> 
> Ok, so a while ago while I had my finger joint set up set up, I made a bunch of boxes. A few of them never got done as I could not decide what to do for the lids. My recent Louis cube box was one of them. Here is the last of them…
> 
> ...


Look at them all until one speaks to you. It will.
Only you can choose, sorry.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Opinion poll for my peeps.*
> 
> Ok, so a while ago while I had my finger joint set up set up, I made a bunch of boxes. A few of them never got done as I could not decide what to do for the lids. My recent Louis cube box was one of them. Here is the last of them…
> 
> ...


YE CATS! How can it be anything other than the "masur birch veneer?" Holy Smokes, it's a perfect match!


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Opinion poll for my peeps.*
> 
> Ok, so a while ago while I had my finger joint set up set up, I made a bunch of boxes. A few of them never got done as I could not decide what to do for the lids. My recent Louis cube box was one of them. Here is the last of them…
> 
> ...


Using two very figured woods together on the same box seems to clash to me, I would stick with all spalted maple and display its grain and color, but that's only my opinion. I guess it's personal taste, I have done it and didn't care for it. If one of the woods where very plain I would say OK. Choose Jeremy but choose wisely. Remember it's only a box.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Opinion poll for my peeps.*
> 
> Ok, so a while ago while I had my finger joint set up set up, I made a bunch of boxes. A few of them never got done as I could not decide what to do for the lids. My recent Louis cube box was one of them. Here is the last of them…
> 
> ...


I agree with Tom. I am leaning towards walnut, but not the burl. Tomorrow I will take some more pictures with some contrasting but simpler veneers.

And maybe take Keifers advice and look more into making those other boards into a panel.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Opinion poll for my peeps.*
> 
> Ok, so a while ago while I had my finger joint set up set up, I made a bunch of boxes. A few of them never got done as I could not decide what to do for the lids. My recent Louis cube box was one of them. Here is the last of them…
> 
> ...


I'm a little late on this but I have to agree with tomd and your comments.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Opinion poll for my peeps.*
> 
> Ok, so a while ago while I had my finger joint set up set up, I made a bunch of boxes. A few of them never got done as I could not decide what to do for the lids. My recent Louis cube box was one of them. Here is the last of them…
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I get a vote because I don't know if I'm one of your peeps. I'm certain I'm not your bro and I'm pretty sure I'm not your homie, home-slice or homeboy but I just don't know about peep. 
But if I do get a vote, then I say something dark like walnut, with no no wild figure because like they said above, that would just be clashing.


----------



## Gpops (Dec 20, 2008)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Opinion poll for my peeps.*
> 
> Ok, so a while ago while I had my finger joint set up set up, I made a bunch of boxes. A few of them never got done as I could not decide what to do for the lids. My recent Louis cube box was one of them. Here is the last of them…
> 
> ...


my vote is for a walnut or cherry frame with a floating panel of the spalted maple. incidentally I also think you might need a bottom in the box;0) Gpops


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*Round two....*

Calling all peeps!! Thank you all who voted and voiced your opinions the other day. This of course includes Joe, who I now know does not want to be referred to as my bro, homie, home-slice or any other gang related 'brotha-from-anatha-matha' terminology. What do you ask should we call him? Well .. just Joe I guess.

As I figured, the opinion of something dark was the majority. So I went through my veneer pile and pulled out some options… so here comes round 2. I am already leaning towards one of the, but don't want to sway any opinions.

Walnut burl veneer. I made sure I did not picture the portion that looks like a doggie..









Straight grained single walnut..









Dark walnut book matched..









Dyed black veneer..









Basket weave pattern..









Ok, just kidding about the basket weave pattern…

There is also one last option, I have a friend who might have some figured spalted maple wide enough for a single panel. I will be able to see it early next week, and if we can come to terms I will post pictures of it at that time for one final round before I dive in and pick something.

If you post a comment, please also mention WHY you would pick that specific option.

Thanks,


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Round two....*
> 
> Calling all peeps!! Thank you all who voted and voiced your opinions the other day. This of course includes Joe, who I now know does not want to be referred to as my bro, homie, home-slice or any other gang related 'brotha-from-anatha-matha' terminology. What do you ask should we call him? Well .. just Joe I guess.
> 
> ...


I like the walnut because of the contrast,even though the burl is cool it makes the box have to much going on with the spalted wood and the burl.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Round two....*
> 
> Calling all peeps!! Thank you all who voted and voiced your opinions the other day. This of course includes Joe, who I now know does not want to be referred to as my bro, homie, home-slice or any other gang related 'brotha-from-anatha-matha' terminology. What do you ask should we call him? Well .. just Joe I guess.
> 
> ...


Dark Walnut - the color seems to align with the spalting…


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Round two....*
> 
> Calling all peeps!! Thank you all who voted and voiced your opinions the other day. This of course includes Joe, who I now know does not want to be referred to as my bro, homie, home-slice or any other gang related 'brotha-from-anatha-matha' terminology. What do you ask should we call him? Well .. just Joe I guess.
> 
> ...


I vote for the dark walnut for the same reason "sras" stated. I also wanted to say the burl because it looks so cool but it just doesn't seem to work as good as the book matched walnut.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Round two....*
> 
> Calling all peeps!! Thank you all who voted and voiced your opinions the other day. This of course includes Joe, who I now know does not want to be referred to as my bro, homie, home-slice or any other gang related 'brotha-from-anatha-matha' terminology. What do you ask should we call him? Well .. just Joe I guess.
> 
> ...


Of these choices, I like the book matched walnut. I love the walnut burl but I agree with Jim, it gets too busy


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*How I double bevel sea shells*

Here is a small write up and brief description of how I do my double bevel sea shells.

A note before I start:
This is how *I* do it. In no way shape or form am I saying this is *the* way to do it. There are tons, and tons of ways to do this stuff, I did my own trial and error and I found a way that works for *me*.

First, I start with a pattern, and I also found that using the pattern on some clear paper comes in handy as well.









Then I gather all the pieces that I am going to be using. Here is some pre sand shaded figured maple and some black stuff. Because this is just for blog purposes, I am not going to be using the good black stuff. This black stuff looks like its not going to cut very nicely. Close, tight grained stuff works best for me. This is just standard sliced veneer, some where in the 1/32 range.









Using a knife, I cut out each individual piece that I will be cutting out, depending on the pattern, it could take up to 4 to get all the pieces cut out.









Then I use some OBG and I stick the paper patterns strategically to my veneers.









Notice how I left lots of room around the pattern?

I use green masking tape and lay rows to cover the back side of the background piece. I tried using veneer tape for this, but I found that it likes to come off too easy during the cutting. The green mask helps things from splintering really bad.









Then I use some tape and I tape a clear pattern to the black.









Using the pattern as a guide, I tape my first piece to the background









Then I use a jewellers drill and a tiny bit, to drill a hole so I can feed the blade through









I made a sawing platform that I use for this, I made the table sit at 13° and I hold my saw straight up and down.









*Blades*: I buy my blades from Lee Valley, marquetry blades, they are 5" double skip tooth 2/0 blades. The backs of the blades have been rounded so you can do tighter curves. If you live in the US, I am sure woodcraft or rockler will carry something similar.

Once I have feed the blade through the hole, and tensioned it in the fret saw, I always start in the waste portion of the veneer. Because of the tilt on my table, my keep is always on the inside of the cut. I try my best to keep to my line… but I am really only concerned with the lines that will be touching the black background. The portions that will be touching another piece of cut veneer that I have not cut yet, I make sure I leave extra material there..









Once I have cut out the back ground, I place a small piece of tape back, so hold in the new piece.










The reason I leave extra material there, is so when I cut the next piece, I am cutting it so it matches perfectly, and not trying to cut an already cut line that I cannot see.









Here are the first three piece cut from the back side with the tape removed.









This is the same pattern I used on the string inlay box.









Some other things to keep in mind while doing this…

When I start working with a new pattern, I take a few min and dissect all the components into layers. This helps me figure out which pieces to cut first, and which one to cut last. This can be a little confusing and complicated at first, but trust me… once you have done a few practice pieces, it should all fall into place, and so should your veneer.

The surface that I am working on is the show surface. Once done cutting the pattern, I use veneer tape and tape the entire surface, then I remove all the green tape from the back, and its ready for gluing.

I usually let my left hand index finger nail grew a few mm longer than normal when I know I am going to cutting, I use that nail for extra support and its is really, really close to the blade, and sometimes becomes a zero clearance plate. The one time I did not let the nail grow longer.. I hooved my finger tip.

I go slow, and take my time.

I keep some tallow or paraffin wax handy and touch up the blade when I feel it dragging.

Here are two more examples of shells that are ready for use.









Thanks for checking in,


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

JeremyPringle said:


> *How I double bevel sea shells*
> 
> Here is a small write up and brief description of how I do my double bevel sea shells.
> 
> ...


Wow, Thanks for the post. Very interesting.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

JeremyPringle said:


> *How I double bevel sea shells*
> 
> Here is a small write up and brief description of how I do my double bevel sea shells.
> 
> ...


That takes some serious attention to detail and an eye for shades/colors/grain etc. Thanks for sharing your expertise.


----------



## sscartozzi (Jul 31, 2013)

JeremyPringle said:


> *How I double bevel sea shells*
> 
> Here is a small write up and brief description of how I do my double bevel sea shells.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeremy. This was very helpful. The sequence was explained well and the need for the tape on the background.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*Planing a table top by hand*

Well, its Jan 1, 2014. For some reason the start of a new year always gets me anxious. Like a light bulb goes off and illuminates everything that I have procrastinated on. This morning, the start of the new year was no exception. So.. I got up and got to work. Nope, not on my chevy which I oh so want to work on and for it to be done… nope. The last week while I was working on my chevy was because I NEEDED to be doing something for myself. Wake up call. Back to work pal. So… putting in some hours on a table that I am making for a friend. I did the glue up of the top a few weeks ago, and I have mostly made the legs.. but there is more work there to be done for sure. But back to the top because that is where all the time is going to be spent.

8/4 thick, 6" wide vertical grain dug fir. I ran them through a thickness planer just to clean up a little, but I jointed all the edges by hand. Once glued up it needs to be flattened and smoothed. Enter from stage left… jack plane. The first thing I did this morning was to put a large camber on a spare blade. Spare, simply because it is an A2 blade… as I have switched my primary steel to PMV-11. As time goes by, I will switch to PMV-11 for all my blades, but so far I only have one for the jack plane. I used a power grinder to do this.. I don't care that it is not perfect.. its for rough work, and its just A2 steel…









Then on to make a mess.


















Im pretty close to getting full shavings from each pass, and a long straight edge is telling me that I am close enough flat. But I noticed there are a few spots where I am getting some tear out..








Hopefully you can see it… so I switched to a toothed blade for the rest of the rough work.

Of course this is not easy work, it is time consuming and it is a real work out, but I am used to it. What I did notice though, my left wrist started to hurt a little.. after a quick inspection..









One of my nemesis, a ganglion. This one is still pretty small, but it is starting to cause discomfort. I am prone to these and kidney stones as well. So time to take a break and force myself to drink lots and lots of water.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Planing a table top by hand*
> 
> Well, its Jan 1, 2014. For some reason the start of a new year always gets me anxious. Like a light bulb goes off and illuminates everything that I have procrastinated on. This morning, the start of the new year was no exception. So.. I got up and got to work. Nope, not on my chevy which I oh so want to work on and for it to be done… nope. The last week while I was working on my chevy was because I NEEDED to be doing something for myself. Wake up call. Back to work pal. So… putting in some hours on a table that I am making for a friend. I did the glue up of the top a few weeks ago, and I have mostly made the legs.. but there is more work there to be done for sure. But back to the top because that is where all the time is going to be spent.
> 
> ...


Word to the wise: A Google image search for "ganglion" yields some interesting (and pretty gross) results. Learn something new every day.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Planing a table top by hand*
> 
> Well, its Jan 1, 2014. For some reason the start of a new year always gets me anxious. Like a light bulb goes off and illuminates everything that I have procrastinated on. This morning, the start of the new year was no exception. So.. I got up and got to work. Nope, not on my chevy which I oh so want to work on and for it to be done… nope. The last week while I was working on my chevy was because I NEEDED to be doing something for myself. Wake up call. Back to work pal. So… putting in some hours on a table that I am making for a friend. I did the glue up of the top a few weeks ago, and I have mostly made the legs.. but there is more work there to be done for sure. But back to the top because that is where all the time is going to be spent.
> 
> ...


I should have made caution about google searching ganglion. Sorry.


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Planing a table top by hand*
> 
> Well, its Jan 1, 2014. For some reason the start of a new year always gets me anxious. Like a light bulb goes off and illuminates everything that I have procrastinated on. This morning, the start of the new year was no exception. So.. I got up and got to work. Nope, not on my chevy which I oh so want to work on and for it to be done… nope. The last week while I was working on my chevy was because I NEEDED to be doing something for myself. Wake up call. Back to work pal. So… putting in some hours on a table that I am making for a friend. I did the glue up of the top a few weeks ago, and I have mostly made the legs.. but there is more work there to be done for sure. But back to the top because that is where all the time is going to be spent.
> 
> ...


Beautiful table! Love the color and patina - well done. Chevy? What Chevy is that? Enquiring minds would like to know. (-;


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Planing a table top by hand*
> 
> Well, its Jan 1, 2014. For some reason the start of a new year always gets me anxious. Like a light bulb goes off and illuminates everything that I have procrastinated on. This morning, the start of the new year was no exception. So.. I got up and got to work. Nope, not on my chevy which I oh so want to work on and for it to be done… nope. The last week while I was working on my chevy was because I NEEDED to be doing something for myself. Wake up call. Back to work pal. So… putting in some hours on a table that I am making for a friend. I did the glue up of the top a few weeks ago, and I have mostly made the legs.. but there is more work there to be done for sure. But back to the top because that is where all the time is going to be spent.
> 
> ...


Ron, you can read all about my chevy adventures here. And since the table is now out of the way, I can get back to it and should have something new posted soon.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*Trying to make as perfectly as possible*

I like to read. Im also somewhat of a nerd, so when I have time I read LOTR, HP, Ice and Fire, Star Wars ect. But.. my favorite books to read are woodworking books. During the summer I read 'By Hand and Eye" and I loved it. Its one of those books where I keep it handy when I am drawing stuff. Tom Fidgen, his books and his blogs are pretty awesome, especially if you are 1.Canadian, 2. into hand tools. 3. Have a beard. (I happen to be 3 for 3) But even more than all of those.. I like historical woodworking books. Marquetry by Pierre Ramond is one that I cant put down, I read and reread it over and over again… and recently I am reading "To Make as Perfectly as Possible" Lost Art Press' French to English translation of the Marquetry section by Roubo.

If you do not happen to know, I am currently building a chevalet de marqueterie of which is used to cut marquetry. Since Roubo was before the chevy was invented, there is no mention of it in the book. But there are drawings of primitive (I know, me using a word like primitive? How hypocritical of me eh?) versions of the chevy clamping system but still using a hand fret saw. I am no stranger to some forms of marquetry, but there is still lots to learn from this book. So.. I have decided to follow along and try some new things. I will do this on the side to keep me sane when I have a few seconds while I am working on commission projects.

I am going to be making the decorative edge banding on plate 287 Fig. 2. If you have the book, you can check it out and see, page 78. If you don't have the book… you will just have to continue reading until I get there. In the book, Don Williams is actually doing most of the things that Roubo describes, so there are portions of the book where he is showing how he is replicating what Roubo describes. I'm just basically going to copy what Don is doing to an extent, but I also happen to be using some new modern designed hand tools in the process, and tools that I have available to me.

First is to make the background. Enter King Louis XIV. Louis cubes!! I love Louis cubes. Since I have done lots of them before, I already have everything pretty much set up.
First I joint the edge of the veneer that I am using, this happens to be cherry. I used to use a plane on my shooting board, but Veritas has come up with this shooting sander… I quite like it.









I glued a straight piece of wood onto a board and I use that as a fence. 









I put a thin ruler on top and I use that as my width straight edge,









Then using a knife I cut the veneer, then joint the edge again









Line it up in the jig and use a razor saw to cut









Assemble until its big enough for your needs.









When I have it big enough I will use OBG and glue it to a panel. Woo hoo, and excuse to make my panel press… finally.

Thanks for checking in.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Trying to make as perfectly as possible*
> 
> I like to read. Im also somewhat of a nerd, so when I have time I read LOTR, HP, Ice and Fire, Star Wars ect. But.. my favorite books to read are woodworking books. During the summer I read 'By Hand and Eye" and I loved it. Its one of those books where I keep it handy when I am drawing stuff. Tom Fidgen, his books and his blogs are pretty awesome, especially if you are 1.Canadian, 2. into hand tools. 3. Have a beard. (I happen to be 3 for 3) But even more than all of those.. I like historical woodworking books. Marquetry by Pierre Ramond is one that I cant put down, I read and reread it over and over again… and recently I am reading "To Make as Perfectly as Possible" Lost Art Press' French to English translation of the Marquetry section by Roubo.
> 
> ...


FYI, Patrick is fairly sure that the ebinistes in Paris were already using the chevalet in its final evolution when Roubo wrote the books. It was however a very well kept secret by the guild and did not really become known to the rest of the world until much later.
Is the chevy stalled waiting for parts?


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Trying to make as perfectly as possible*
> 
> I like to read. Im also somewhat of a nerd, so when I have time I read LOTR, HP, Ice and Fire, Star Wars ect. But.. my favorite books to read are woodworking books. During the summer I read 'By Hand and Eye" and I loved it. Its one of those books where I keep it handy when I am drawing stuff. Tom Fidgen, his books and his blogs are pretty awesome, especially if you are 1.Canadian, 2. into hand tools. 3. Have a beard. (I happen to be 3 for 3) But even more than all of those.. I like historical woodworking books. Marquetry by Pierre Ramond is one that I cant put down, I read and reread it over and over again… and recently I am reading "To Make as Perfectly as Possible" Lost Art Press' French to English translation of the Marquetry section by Roubo.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Would not surprise me one bit.

Yes, the chevy build is on hold. Have not even ordered parts yet. Iv been too busy working on commission stuff. Im looking at Feb before Im done what I have on my plate.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Trying to make as perfectly as possible*
> 
> I like to read. Im also somewhat of a nerd, so when I have time I read LOTR, HP, Ice and Fire, Star Wars ect. But.. my favorite books to read are woodworking books. During the summer I read 'By Hand and Eye" and I loved it. Its one of those books where I keep it handy when I am drawing stuff. Tom Fidgen, his books and his blogs are pretty awesome, especially if you are 1.Canadian, 2. into hand tools. 3. Have a beard. (I happen to be 3 for 3) But even more than all of those.. I like historical woodworking books. Marquetry by Pierre Ramond is one that I cant put down, I read and reread it over and over again… and recently I am reading "To Make as Perfectly as Possible" Lost Art Press' French to English translation of the Marquetry section by Roubo.
> 
> ...


Your journey into marquetry/ parquetry along with the work of Paul an others continues to prod me to get off my lazy a**; quit procrastinating and just jump in and do something. I've got lots of veneer that was given to me, I have the sketches and materials to build a press; even have already made a saw and double bevel cutting table. I just can't seem to make the first move. I wish I could just be a fly on the wall for awhile in one of your shops and watch how the layout and fabrication of a picture develops. Wishful thinking.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Trying to make as perfectly as possible*
> 
> I like to read. Im also somewhat of a nerd, so when I have time I read LOTR, HP, Ice and Fire, Star Wars ect. But.. my favorite books to read are woodworking books. During the summer I read 'By Hand and Eye" and I loved it. Its one of those books where I keep it handy when I am drawing stuff. Tom Fidgen, his books and his blogs are pretty awesome, especially if you are 1.Canadian, 2. into hand tools. 3. Have a beard. (I happen to be 3 for 3) But even more than all of those.. I like historical woodworking books. Marquetry by Pierre Ramond is one that I cant put down, I read and reread it over and over again… and recently I am reading "To Make as Perfectly as Possible" Lost Art Press' French to English translation of the Marquetry section by Roubo.
> 
> ...


I cant speak for Paul, but when I am working in the shop (especially right now with several projects on the go) I am very easily distractible. Im half done this monster table, I am starting (today) some display cases for a local store that is about to open, casting some custom pens, working on my marquetry project and Im sure I will find something SQUIRREL!

Where was I?

All I can suggest.. is just jump in and do it.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*Still trying to make perfect..*

I am still finding tiny amounts of time in between my larger commission projects to work on making this thing as perfectly as possible. In the last two days, I was able to cut more pieces and get my panel glued up. I used OBG and my half made moxon vice as the press.

Here is the panel.









I used a marking gauge to score the lines,









Then a router plane to clean it all up









Gluing up my small segment of banding









And out of the clamps. Black veneer, curly maple veneer, mahogany, curly maple, mahogany, curly maple veneer, black veneer.









Here is my pattern








And if you, like me, just noticed, 2 should be under 8/9. So I have my numbers off.. but you get the idea.

And here is 36BF of walnut that I bought yesterday that is soon going to be display cases for a store that is going to be opening up in my area next month. I buy the 5' left over stuff with defects, its super cheap and its usually really nice stuff as long as you can work around the defects, because the cases I am making are only going to be 12×24 and 2.5" tall.. that really should not be a problem.









Short and simple.. thanks for checking in.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Still trying to make perfect..*
> 
> I am still finding tiny amounts of time in between my larger commission projects to work on making this thing as perfectly as possible. In the last two days, I was able to cut more pieces and get my panel glued up. I used OBG and my half made moxon vice as the press.
> 
> ...


Looks like you've been reading your new book.
I have some Greek key work ahead of me this year as well I think.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Still trying to make perfect..*
> 
> I am still finding tiny amounts of time in between my larger commission projects to work on making this thing as perfectly as possible. In the last two days, I was able to cut more pieces and get my panel glued up. I used OBG and my half made moxon vice as the press.
> 
> ...


Looks good Jeremy. I hope I will be trying that someday.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*Greek key almost looking perfect.*

I was really busy in the shop today, I even found some time after dinner to work on my little Roubo panel.

I failed to grab my camera for the first few steps, but I basically used a straight edge and a knife to cut the lines, then I used my router plane to clean it up.









Test fit the banding… perfect.









Rest of the layout









Now to cut the rest out. It was actually quite unnerving using the router plane, one little slip and something would be wrecked.









Clean the edges of the banding with the sander









Use my small mitre jig for the cuts









Fitted and OBG'ed into place before going into the press









Out of the press and scraped









With the edge trim in place









Now, if you have' To Make as Perfectly as Possible', and have gotten this far, you would know that the book talks about a little sizing jig to make lots of the little pieces exactly the same. Since I am only making the one, I did not see the need to make the jig. But.. I like this so much that I might end up making this pattern on drawer fronts or something like that, when and if that happens, I will make the jig.

Now… to find an old corn broom and make the burnishing tool and put some spit polish onto the panel.


----------



## cancharanay (Aug 26, 2013)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Greek key almost looking perfect.*
> 
> I was really busy in the shop today, I even found some time after dinner to work on my little Roubo panel.
> 
> ...


good work! I like this pattern. which material is the black line in the banding?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Greek key almost looking perfect.*
> 
> I was really busy in the shop today, I even found some time after dinner to work on my little Roubo panel.
> 
> ...


Well done Jeremy.
Until I read back I thought you were working from "Marquetry" which has what must be the identical descriptions of this process, including the cutting jig (and which I knew you also had). I do like the whole Greek Key design in all it's forms. Nice job on this one. It's going to be lovely.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Greek key almost looking perfect.*
> 
> I was really busy in the shop today, I even found some time after dinner to work on my little Roubo panel.
> 
> ...


Very Nice work. This is looking great!


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Greek key almost looking perfect.*
> 
> I was really busy in the shop today, I even found some time after dinner to work on my little Roubo panel.
> 
> ...


Cancharanay, the black is black dyed veneer. You can read about the making of the banding in the previous entry, or by clicking here


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*Table saw prison!!*

*WARNING!!* This blog post contains some personal information. Read at your own risk for learning something about me.

Its been a just over 2 weeks since my last post. Its almost been that long since I have had time to sit at the computer. Some wonderful stuff going on at work which is taxing me mentally, added to the family stuff already going on, and still trying to pump out the commissions that I am working on. THEN… last week, my wife's 5 month old puppy got sick and died. Something called Immune-Mediated Polyarthritis. By the time they figured it out it was too late. I'm quite bitter at the breeder and the vet.

Here is my 8 and 6 year old out for a walk with her about a week before everything went down.









Sorry for killing the mood, but she was awesome and I miss her, and I almost had her trained to eat the evil cats. Keep reading, lots of woodworking stuff to come…

Anyways, getting to the title of the blog, table saw prison. I have been thinking a lot recently and I really, really, really want to sell my table saw and finally go fully hand tool. I got a step closer 2 weeks ago by selling a router that I have not used in 4 years. I have a table saw, router table, crappy drill press and a crappy thickness planer left. Since I almost never use the thickness planer, I don't really count it. And I have been using my brace and bits for almost everything drilling recently, so the really that just leave the router table and the table saw left. Since I don't have very many moulding planes, its safe to guess that the router table is staying for a while longer… which brings me to the table saw.

I hate it. It takes up so much space, its noisy and makes lots of dust… ick.

Now for the prison part. ultimately… I actually don't mind the table saw. What I hate most about it, is what it represent to me at this time. About 6 months ago my wife had to stop working, lots going on. Some serious psychological issues and crazy physical things as well. Basically… down to one income. Mine. So, since then my hobby shop where I sometimes do a few commissions has turning into a full commission shop (for the extra cash) where I can find a few hours here and there to do something that I want to do. And unfortunately for me, most of what I find myself making is boxes.. boxes.. and more boxes. Guess what? They all want them finger jointed. So.. table saw with incra I-box and finger joint blades. How boring. So right now.. the table saw represents how I am stuck doing stuff that I don't want to do, that I don't enjoy.. and I am basically working two full time jobs.

Enough whining!!! I have pictures of the boxes that I am working on right now. These are a little different from the norm.. they are display cases for a couple that is going to be opening a high end French culinary store. Everything is imported from France.. and its crazy awesome stuff. So I am making 6 display cases so they can show off the cutlery sets. The best part… they want hand crafted stuff. WOO HOO!!! I get to cut dovetails again. And use hide glue, and no sanding.. and shellac!!!

Here are the 6 cases glued up, and I have just put one really thin coat of amber shellac…









Here are the glued up lids..









I get most of the day tomorrow to work on these and I am hoping to get if not done, very, very close to done. Then I can finish the giant table that I started 2 months ago.

And finally, here is the Greek Key experiment. I used pure beeswax and rubbed it in and buffed it out as per instructions, however, I used a piece of wood I had around the shop, I did not have enough time to make the corn broom polisher. But I really like it and I am defiantly going to be doing more of them.









Sorry for venting, but thanks for reading.

Jeremy


----------



## molan (Apr 25, 2012)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Table saw prison!!*
> 
> *WARNING!!* This blog post contains some personal information. Read at your own risk for learning something about me.
> 
> ...


So sad about your dog! :-( its always hard losing a pet, especially a puppy! and especially with your kids being attached to the dog, that was probably the worst part!

Hang in there it will get better.

You should make sure you go after the breeder they should be giving you a full refund!

On a happier note, you boxes look great! I am sure you client will love them!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Table saw prison!!*
> 
> *WARNING!!* This blog post contains some personal information. Read at your own risk for learning something about me.
> 
> ...


Jeremy, So sorry to hear about your puppy. Last year was a rough one for us in the pet department. We lost a very special dog to a weird neurological problem, and 2 of my parrots that I personally had a terrific relationship with.

Life presents new challenges every day. Taking care of business and keeping the family safe and secure is No. 1 priority. Hope things work out for your wife. I appreciate that you step up and do more of what you can do to keep things going. In the US, we have way too many people that simply turn to the government and say help me. My dad always said that when you are able and willing to actually be responsible and use what you know to do things, you will never go hungry.

I admire your affection for the traditional ways of accomplishing your woodworking. I have to confess and I've always said, that I am more of a wood machinist than a woodworker. I love my power tools and wouldn't give up any of them. That said, I love my hand tools and find that there are things that they can do that simply can't be done with power. So I employ both to the best advantage.

It's a lot like using solid wood only or using plywood. Traditional methods would require the use of only solid wood as opposed to the convenience of plywood. There are situations, where plywood or other engineered materials are simply better and much more efficient and saves the solid wood for more important uses.

I make my living as a dentist and appreciate that dental services have gotten infinitely better by the advancements in powered technology. I remember the days of belt driven handpieces and use of hand instruments. It was brutal. You should do as much of what makes you happiest in your work but then your time is the most important commodity you have to manage. Just saying!!

The boxes and your Greek key are just beautiful. Fine work!


----------



## tirebob (Aug 2, 2010)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Table saw prison!!*
> 
> *WARNING!!* This blog post contains some personal information. Read at your own risk for learning something about me.
> 
> ...


Time for an Airdrie day bro…


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*Cases and tables*

Picking away. I did in fact finally finish and deliver the walnut cases for the French Barn store.










Because they wanted them to be hand made, I did hand cut the dovetails, and did all the smoothing with my planes. I used hide glue and shellac. My kind of project.. except there were 6 of them. It was fun none the less. I even added some fake (wink, wink) butterfly keys..









So now I am back to trying like mad to finish the huge table that I started before Christmas. There are a few defect in the top, like a knot..









And a void..









So I made some larger butterfly keys to cover them up. I even found a new (when I inherited it from my uncle 7 years ago, it was new in box and I have only used it a few times, I even forgot that I had it) little belt sander to help me clean up the keys..









Now, how to clean out the voids for the keys? A router right… wrong… I sold mine (which I had not used in about 3 years) 2 weeks ago. I still have a Bosch colt, but I think that it's a little small for this task. Oh well… I'll figure something out.

One more thing about this table… I am kind of glad at this point that I have let it sit for the last few weeks… some of the fir has started to bleed some pitch. 









If I had finished the table weeks ago, I would not have seen this, and I would have finished it differently. Now I know I have to seal it before finishing.

Deep breath… one day at a time.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*Multi-purpose box questions answered*

So the boxes that I posted the other day have generated quite a few questions in the comments and a few PM's asking me more detailed questions. The number one thing I have been asked for are the dimensions of the boxes. Well, its not secret how/where I got the idea for the boxes, poker chip boxes. So basically what I did was take my poker chip box that I bought a long time ago…









and take the measurements of the inside..









and make it to be the same..









The inside *dimensions* of the box are 11 1/4×6 7/8. I used 1/2 material, so the outside of the box is 12 1/4×7 7/8.

The next question is how I did the* Lid*. I drew a to-scale diagram showing the cut outs for the lid and bottom, the diagram also shows the height of the box.









The *process* of the box is quite simple. These boxes are made with finger joints, so I cut them first, then I cut the grove for the bottom and the top. Then I fit the bottom, and then I cut and fit the top. Once its all good, I glue it up. I cut the top off when the glue is dry. The actual height of the lid is not actually that important, but I usually try to cut it so the fingers will still have the same orientation as before. I use a thin kerf table saw blade so I remove as little as possible. Then I use a block plane a put a small chamfer on the edges.

*Hinges: * For most of the boxes that I make, I am sold on sold brass Brusso hinges. They are expensive, but I feel they are well worth the extra cost., also, because I usually get the box hinges with a 95° stop, I don't have to use a chain or any other kind of stops. They look cleaner and are less complex. On some boxes, I just line the bottom and make the lining an extra 1/8-1/4 higher so the top just slips on..










Doing this does not require any expensive Italian hardware which brings us to: 
*Cost/pricing*
Materials cost per box is going to be $25-$50 depending on the variables. Then my time… it adds up fast. Rule #1… never apologize for asking what its worth.

Hope that answered most questions,


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Multi-purpose box questions answered*
> 
> So the boxes that I posted the other day have generated quite a few questions in the comments and a few PM's asking me more detailed questions. The number one thing I have been asked for are the dimensions of the boxes. Well, its not secret how/where I got the idea for the boxes, poker chip boxes. So basically what I did was take my poker chip box that I bought a long time ago…
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Multi-purpose box questions answered*
> 
> So the boxes that I posted the other day have generated quite a few questions in the comments and a few PM's asking me more detailed questions. The number one thing I have been asked for are the dimensions of the boxes. Well, its not secret how/where I got the idea for the boxes, poker chip boxes. So basically what I did was take my poker chip box that I bought a long time ago…
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply!


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*Making a farm house kitchen table*

Months ago I was asked to make a farm house kitchen table. And a while ago I posted about flattening the top with my planes. Since I am not technically done (as I will explain) I decided to not post it to the projects, instead I will post a blog.

I had intended to make this table look 100 years old. So I used an old design, solid top, X frame legs with a wedge through tenon stretcher. Here is a picture from the under side..









And the tenon and wedge..










After planing and scraping the top, I decided to put in a couple of butterflies to cover the one knot and a small gouge in the top. Cool I thought… this will add some character. I applied a thin coat of blonde shellac to seal the wood and then some general finishes walnut gel stain. Then 3 coats of water based poly. I thought it looked awesome. Like it was 100 years old.










Wait… it looks 100 years old… used. I wanted it to look like it was new 100 years ago. Big difference. 
So…








Then..









Reseal with shellac..









Reapply gel stain and poly…








WAY better..

Before








After


















I had my client/friend come by today to have a look. He loved it. Everything about it. Made me super happy. Except… he has new chairs from when I started the table… his old chairs are 19" high… the new ones are 20". So the table height of 28.5" is now an inch too low. See… not technically done.

I know exactly what I am going to do to modify it, and I think I will like it more when I am done. But it will have to wait… I have to go out of town for 2 weeks, leaving in a few days. But it should only take me a day or two once I get back…
..because… they have arrived!!!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Making a farm house kitchen table*
> 
> Months ago I was asked to make a farm house kitchen table. And a while ago I posted about flattening the top with my planes. Since I am not technically done (as I will explain) I decided to not post it to the projects, instead I will post a blog.
> 
> ...


Those little bearings will haunt your sleep while you are away Jeremy. Maybe you better drop everything and finish the chevalet before you go ….... no wait, that would be even worse …..... maybe try counting sheep.

BTW, very nice table. My shipwright heritage has to comment on the wedge though. My old boss and mentor would call that a triangle. Proper wedges are low very low angled .......... but that is a small thing and I am the only one who will notice.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Making a farm house kitchen table*
> 
> Months ago I was asked to make a farm house kitchen table. And a while ago I posted about flattening the top with my planes. Since I am not technically done (as I will explain) I decided to not post it to the projects, instead I will post a blog.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeremy, Like your table, My eye caught the wedge too
I know what those bearings are for and can't wait to see them put to use


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Making a farm house kitchen table*
> 
> Months ago I was asked to make a farm house kitchen table. And a while ago I posted about flattening the top with my planes. Since I am not technically done (as I will explain) I decided to not post it to the projects, instead I will post a blog.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I did not know that about the wedges. I can still modify the hole and make new ones, thanks for the heads up.

Yes, the bearings are going to keep me quite anxious until I get home. But its a work/training trip that I am quite looking forward to.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*May long weekend adventures.*

Well, its Victoria Day here in the colonies. And for a wood nerd like me and my buddies that can only mean one thing… wood scouting. Yup me and two pals hopped into my car and went for a drive. Let me set the scene…..

It all started this past Tuesday, when I called my dealer and was informed that they had sold their assets to another dealer, and could not sell me anything. I liked my dealer, they were a wholesaler who sold to guys like me, one or two board kinda guys. The new guys though are also wholesale.. but not so interested in my kind. So.. had to find a new dealer. Its hard to find good prices for lumber in town, especially since there is no way I am going to pay the retail prices of some of the better knows shops around.

I wont bore you with the rest of the details… fast forward to Sunday morning… we are driving around the country side waiting to meet up with my new (potential) dealer. He finally arrives at the meeting spot and we follow him to a secret location (one of two that he has). We walk inside…

*Claro walnut* slabs anyone?


















Or maybe some *fir*?









Or if *quilted maple* is more your style..









Ok… seen enough.. new dealer has been found. After 4 hours of checking things out and talking, I am really impressed. This as it turns out this his staging warehouse where he also has a bandsaw mill where he cuts up logs and stores them. His other one is where he planes, grades and finally sells everything. He has it all, everything I could ask for.. and the best part… beyond reasonable prices. See, as it turns out he is not into this for the money, he is into it because he loves woodworking, and he wants to be able to share with others the wood, the tools, the knowledge. He's my kinda guy. Needless to say, I feel really lucky have been invited to see his warehouse, and I cant wait to see the other one.

Now, even though we all went with pockets full of money, and left with all the money we came with (except what we spent on coffee). I did not leave empty handed. I found a piece of nasty spalted maple.. right be side a nasty spalted maple tree… thats right.. a *whole tree*!

He gave it to me, not the tree of course, just the one piece.









Found the perfect piece that I have been waiting for to be able to finally finish this box.

Punky stuff… so I basically soaked it in shellac, and planed it… yup, planed it.









Get it all smoothed out and cut to size, fitted and the box glued up.

Then just to stiffen up the fibers a little bit, I applied thinned out shellac to the entire thing. (mostly because I cant wait to see what it is going to look like)









Close up of the top..









I have not been this excited about a small project in a long time. I actually ran out of blonde shellac just stiffing out the fibers to be able to plane it, so I had to order new stuff (arriving later this week!)

Thanks for looking in, I hope you had a great weekend as well.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

JeremyPringle said:


> *May long weekend adventures.*
> 
> Well, its Victoria Day here in the colonies. And for a wood nerd like me and my buddies that can only mean one thing… wood scouting. Yup me and two pals hopped into my car and went for a drive. Let me set the scene…..
> 
> ...


Wow, what a resource. Love the box too.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

JeremyPringle said:


> *May long weekend adventures.*
> 
> Well, its Victoria Day here in the colonies. And for a wood nerd like me and my buddies that can only mean one thing… wood scouting. Yup me and two pals hopped into my car and went for a drive. Let me set the scene…..
> 
> ...


Congratulations on a successful treasure hunt! It's great when things turn out like this and a piece to finish your box to boot!


----------



## PaulLL (Dec 27, 2012)

JeremyPringle said:


> *May long weekend adventures.*
> 
> Well, its Victoria Day here in the colonies. And for a wood nerd like me and my buddies that can only mean one thing… wood scouting. Yup me and two pals hopped into my car and went for a drive. Let me set the scene…..
> 
> ...


Are you saying the place you sent me isn't selling wood to us anymore? I guess its a good thing I just got a bunch from CalgaryGeoff, but you might need to hook me up with the new guy!!


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*Wood body moulding planes...*

I had a great opportunity today to buy some wood body moulding planes…. and a saw.

Here is the saw… I suspect that the medallion has been replaced with one from another saw, but as far as I can tell it is a D12 rip saw… the tooth line is dead straight. A little rust remover and this thing is ready for work.









Here is the rest of my haul..









Left to right….
3/4 rabbet, 1/4 groove, 1/8 bead, 1/2 bead, 3 different sash planes, #12 hollow/round, #10 hollow/round, #8 hollow/round. The first four I actually bought 2 years ago at a different sale, but still.









All the planes are in great shape and ready for work…. now I can get rid of the router table….

I am really excited about these planes and can't wait until I can really get working with them.

Thanks for looking in.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Wood body moulding planes...*
> 
> I had a great opportunity today to buy some wood body moulding planes…. and a saw.
> 
> ...


Wow, What a nice haul . Every time I seem to find any around were I live they're at antique stores and they always seem to want to much.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Wood body moulding planes...*
> 
> I had a great opportunity today to buy some wood body moulding planes…. and a saw.
> 
> ...


Ya… They seem to be very proud of moulding planes. This is indeed a nice haul. Ready to see a few pieces being worked!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Wood body moulding planes...*
> 
> I had a great opportunity today to buy some wood body moulding planes…. and a saw.
> 
> ...


Nice H&R pick up for sure. Tough to find pairs in the wild!


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*Board cat!*

*Ok, so this is totally a satire… my planes did not actually ever touch the cat. The blades were retraced all the way so there was no chance that the cat would get touched with the blades. In no way was my cat put in any danger or risk at all. He's very fuzzy and we cut his hair every few months, I just happened to place him in spots and take silly pictures along the way… don't take it seriously… its a joke.*

So.. a while ago I had the opportunity to sit in as my buddy Vic did some instruction on hand tools. I was very surprised to learn that he and I just happen to have very similar teaching styles. Along my woodworking travels, I have found small nuggets of information and I generally try to pass those along to my students. But.. (I'm sure some of you will understand) sometimes I second guess myself on some things because I am for the most part self taught, and I don't know if those small nuggets are things that the big boys teach. Well… to my surprise.. lots of what I have been telling people, Vic also said to his students almost verbatim. So I felt very vindicated, and now I teach with more confidence knowing that I am not full of it…

Anyways… back to Vic teaching his class. He was showing the students about planning with the grain direction.. and drew this picture on the white board.. he called it *Board Cat.*









Now… let me back up a tiny bit… I had a cold at the time and I was hopped up on cold medication….

Something inside of me clicked when I saw that picture on the white board… *"I have a cat."* I thought to myself…









I thought it strange that Vic was telling his students to plane a cat the same way you pet them…. *"It makes sense… I really should try that for myself."* I told Vic I was going home to try it out for myself… he seemed happy that I learned something..









So when I got home, I grabbed my cat and clamped him to the bench. I think he was frightened by the bench dogs, I mean.. dogs are dogs right? Cats hate dogs? So I had to use the holdfast.

I decided that to get a real comparison I had to try going both ways to see if there was a difference in the smoothness of the surface..

















Pretty good shaving if you ask me.. there was a little tear out.. but mostly on my hands… next time I will need to clip his claws first…

So then I had to try and go with the grain.. but his fur is a little curly and such.. so I used my small LA with a high angled blade..









I was pretty impressed… Vic was right… it is a better shave with the grain…

But I had to try a few more things before I was fully satisfied… the cat is pretty mangy and knotty, so I had to try and see if a toothed blade would make any difference..









*WOW!!* Vic was soooo right. But not done yet… I was curious how a low angled block plane would do on the unsightly end grain…









*It worked GREAT!!!*

Somehow the clamp loosened and he ran and hid behind the bench… (I think he saw one of the bench dogs and got scared again)








So I was not able to see how the surface looked with a touch of BLO and a coat of amber shellac.

I went back to Vic and showed him my results… 









I think his expression speaks for itself… turns out I misunderstood what he said in the class. You need to plane a board the same way you would pet a cat… if you pet a cat and plane a board the wrong way.. no one has a good time.. especially me… I really, really should have clipped his claws before hand….

Now that my friends… is the cats meow!

*Ok, back to being serious again… Vic is awesome and a great instructor. If you ever get the chance to take one of his classes you should. He can also follow him on twitter (@victesolin) and please* check out his blog by clicking on this link.


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Board cat!*
> 
> *Ok, so this is totally a satire… my planes did not actually ever touch the cat. The blades were retraced all the way so there was no chance that the cat would get touched with the blades. In no way was my cat put in any danger or risk at all. He's very fuzzy and we cut his hair every few months, I just happened to place him in spots and take silly pictures along the way… don't take it seriously… its a joke.*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the morning guffaw…


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Board cat!*
> 
> *Ok, so this is totally a satire… my planes did not actually ever touch the cat. The blades were retraced all the way so there was no chance that the cat would get touched with the blades. In no way was my cat put in any danger or risk at all. He's very fuzzy and we cut his hair every few months, I just happened to place him in spots and take silly pictures along the way… don't take it seriously… its a joke.*
> 
> ...


That was funny. Thanks for that


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Board cat!*
> 
> *Ok, so this is totally a satire… my planes did not actually ever touch the cat. The blades were retraced all the way so there was no chance that the cat would get touched with the blades. In no way was my cat put in any danger or risk at all. He's very fuzzy and we cut his hair every few months, I just happened to place him in spots and take silly pictures along the way… don't take it seriously… its a joke.*
> 
> ...


I wonder if your cat would sit still for one of those motorized planes?


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Board cat!*
> 
> *Ok, so this is totally a satire… my planes did not actually ever touch the cat. The blades were retraced all the way so there was no chance that the cat would get touched with the blades. In no way was my cat put in any danger or risk at all. He's very fuzzy and we cut his hair every few months, I just happened to place him in spots and take silly pictures along the way… don't take it seriously… its a joke.*
> 
> ...


Jeremy,

Maybe if your cat spent more time in the shop, he wouldn't be so afraid of your bench dogs! I've contacted PETA and you'll probably end up in prison for the rest of your life so if you can post the bail, you better work fast to get that lowboy done so your wife has something to remember you. LOL

L/W


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*BLOTCH!!!*

Ok.. so blotch. Wood blotches… its part of woodworking. Some woods blotch more than others… some don't blotch at all.

*Blotch* has come up a few times recently in my life. It was also briefly talked about on a recent Woodtalk podcast, where they offered some good info. But I thought I would write about it too. This will allow me to go into greater detail than it would had I typed something in forums and website comment sections.

Frist off… as I state often in these types of blogs.. this is *MY* opinion and I have *NONE, ZIP, NADDA, NIL *scientific evidence to support my claims except my personal experiences. Again… I am using my findings from personal experiences. I strongly suggest you try things out for yourself and draw your own conclusions.

Now that I am off the hook when you mess up your project… lets get down to business.

*What is blotch?*
As far as I can tell, and what experience has taught me, blotch is just grain variation in the board that when a finish is applied will absorb finish differently (more or less) than the rest of the board.. In some cases and in some peoples opinion, it can be called 'unsightly'. I like to think that if the blotch was smaller and there were more of them, it would be considered figure.

*Controlling blotch.*
If you, like many people don't like the look of blotch, there are several ways to try and control it. There are several products on the market that can be used. I personally have only ever used Minwax pre-conditioner. I applied it on some pine before applying an oil based stain. It worked ok. But… I have not used oil based stains since I discovered water based aniline dyes. So.. needless to say, my experiences with trying to control blotch with a dedicated product is fairly small.

I suggest that you read either/or/both Jeff Jewitt's and Bob Flexner books. They have way more information and can help significantly in the science area of things.

*Aniline dye and Blotch!*
Again to reiterate… these are based off my personal experiences. I used to work exclusively in pine (because other woods were too expensive and I was not very confident in my skills) and I used to use lots of oil based stains. Pine blotches. LOTS! Enter the pre-conditioner. ICK!

Then, one day, many years ago, I decided that I wanted to up my game and contacted my favorite woodworker that is in the lime light. Glen Huey. We emailed back and forth many times and he introduced me to aniline dyes. My first experience with the dye was on a pine chest that I had made. I did not know how the dye was going to react and how badly it was going to blotch, but I put my worries aside and applied the dye as per instructions. No blotch! I made several projects with pine and finished with dyes… I have had *NO ISSUES* with blotch.

ALL of the pine finished with pre-conditioner and oil based has minor blotch. NONE of the pine with aniline dye has 'unsightly' blotch. There are minor colour variations due to changes in grain.. but it is NO WHERE close to the oil. For example. On a scale of 1-10 , unconditioned pine can vary from 6-10 (oil based). The preconditioned stuff is some where in the 3 range (oil based), and the aniline dye (water) stuff is *maybe* a 1.

Maybe this is because the dye is deeply penetrating the wood and dying all the fibers, where a stain has little penetration and is absorbing inconsistently thus magnifying the appearance of the blotch??? Speculation….

I would also defiantly say that the aniline dyes give a deeper and more consistent colour.

*Blotch on hardwoods*
I have also had experiences with blotch on hardwoods. Mostly cherry. But these experiences are a little different than with pine. Mainly because I have never tried to dye or stain cherry. I am of the mind that I try to pick a wood that is the colour I want the finished product to be, so I don't have to deal with these colouring issues. None the less, cherry will blotch no matter what you put on it. In my case, its mostly BLO and shellac. I know there are ways to control this (based on magazine articles and such) but I have never bothered to try any of them. Why? Because I like the way it looks. The wood looks more natural to me. Even in the magazines, they show how they controlled the blotch, and the blotch controlled wood does not look as deep and rich to me. Besides, because cherry darkens with time, the blotch fades.

*Maple*. 
Maple is a different story all together. I don't really like the look of regular maple, and I don't use it very often unless its highly figured or spalted. And like I mentioned before, I think of blotch as large figure. So figured maple is nothing more than really blotchy wood. Using aniline dyes can really enhance the highly figured woods. But if a plane maple board has some minor splotch on it.. I honestly have no idea what it would look like. Maybe think of it as radio waves. The higher the frequency, the more figure and the lower the frequency the less figure. But the low frequency is still going to have some spots where it goes up and down, but might not be as visually apparent once dyed?

In the end, I think if you have any worries about blotch, your best option is to seal the wood with shellac or use a pre-conditioner. But do test pieces first.

Maybe I have put way too much thought into this…...


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

JeremyPringle said:


> *BLOTCH!!!*
> 
> Ok.. so blotch. Wood blotches… its part of woodworking. Some woods blotch more than others… some don't blotch at all.
> 
> ...


Good thoughts Jeremy.
I use dyes a lot more than stains as well and also feel about the same way about blotch as you do.
Have you experimented with basing your dyes on pure alcohol or on a mix of water / alcohol?
Even different alcohols will produce different dry times. Dry times alter the distance the color will run and the depth of penetration. Elimanating the water completely pretty much eliminates grain rise.

You seem to be into experimenting so checking some of this out may amuse you.

Some of my experiments are in segment three of this blog.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

JeremyPringle said:


> *BLOTCH!!!*
> 
> Ok.. so blotch. Wood blotches… its part of woodworking. Some woods blotch more than others… some don't blotch at all.
> 
> ...


I have used diluted shellac as a pre-stain conditioner and it really works well. Mix Bullseye Seal Coat 50:50 with denatured alcohol to make the conditioner. Test it on some sample boards, and adjust as needed. If you want darker, deeper colors… thin the conditioner a little more (as much as 2 parts Seal Coat : 3 parts D.A.). If you want more blotch control, mix the conditioner a little thinner. 
I ALWAYS pre-condition cherry.
Luckily I usually work with quartersawn white oak, so I don't have to bother with it. 
http://lumberjocks.com/pintodeluxe/blog/38333
http://lumberjocks.com/pintodeluxe/blog/40031
As far as stains and dyes, I like oil based stains with a thick bodied formula best. Examples include Rodda, Varathane and Cabot. I often use water based dye, but only as part of a multi-step stain-over-dye technique to accentuate figured wood. I like the way oil based stain works evenly into wood. Even water based dye can be tricky to apply on large projects. If you're not careful you will get witness marks and streaks. 
And then there is the hassle of pre-raising the grain and the extra sanding…
(can you tell I just finished a large project with water based dye?)
Good luck with the finishing


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

*Hanging wall cabinets*

I was in a slump here a while ago and I was sort of avoiding going into my shop. I have been avoiding having to carve. Two feet into the ball and claw feet for my lowboy and I have realized I really, really, really don't enjoy carving. And because of my personal goal to work on one project at a time I was trapping myself. It took some inspiring pictures and some conversations to change my thinking and get back into my shop… sorry ball and claws.. I'll come back to you… eventually.

In the mean time I have been really inspired to make some things for my own house that are usable. Enter the hanging wall cabinet.

While trolling FWW Matt Kenney's intagram account, I found a picture of a small hanging wall cabinet that his daughter uses for doll cloths. Wow, I said to myself… that's just what I need… (want to make). So I set to work and drew it out and planned how I wanted mine to look. I made mine out of cherry with spalted maple drawer fronts.









This was the first time I have ever glued on a drawer front veneer. I did not have enough spalted maple to make the drawer fronts solid, so I resawed the maple to 1/8th and glued it onto the front. That's right… I admit it.. I made fake half blind DT's.

I decided to make the drawer fronts proud by that same 1/8. I really like how it turned out as I was worried I would not like it. I also had to mix up the DT pattern so I could include a worm hole that goes through one of the DT's on the side.









I finished this cabinet about 3 weeks ago.

Anyways.. that's not what this entry is about.. its about a different hanging wall cabinet I just finished. I have been working on a small box that includes some live edge and when I was milling my material I stumbled upon a piece of box elder that I had forgotten I had. Well… it dawns on me to mix the live edge of the box I am making and the wall cabinet that I just finished…










I decided to make it as large as the board would allow me. So I drew up my concept on some paper..









Please don't make fun of me… drawing strange shapes on ISO paper is hard… anyways, I knew what I was doing. Unfortunately I did not take very make pictures of the building process, but the joinery is pretty self explanatory when you see it.

Here it is all done.. Front









Left side:









Right side:









Top:









I also took a picture with the top drawers pulled out a bit to show the joinery on the inside of the drawer.









I had to back order the drawer knobs that I want to use so I wont be installing them for at least another week.

Some notes regarding this project.
1. I spent years chained to that idea and it was not until I started studying old pieces that I relaxed on it, no just relaxed, but thumb my nose and even intentionally defy it in some cases, such as this piece. Don't get me wrong… I make them as best as I cant, but I wont go at a snails pace to make them perfect. For example… I overcut the insides of half-blind and full-blind dovetails. No one is ever looking on the inside of these drawers and it takes a ton less time to chisel out the waste. Even the through DT's I intentionally cut past my line a saw tooth or two just to give it that extra bit of 'texture'. I feel that because of the live edge and 'rough' nature of this piece, those little details add a cool little element.

2. I did not really enjoy working with the box elder. Its pretty soft, and even with freshly stropped blades it did not cut cleanly. I ended up sanding the top and sides…. as Sara with no 'h' would say.. EW!

3. I have only been drawing my projects out on paper the way that I do for about a year… until that I made a really rough sketch on whatever was laying around just so I had some rough dimensions to go by. I am still figuring out how to put all my ideas on paper in this stage. Regardless, I never let the sketch limit ideas that might pop into my head while I am building.

4. Yes, I intentionally made the top drawers flush and the bottom drawers proud. I t was one of those moments as mentioned above that I thought it up, tried it and liked it so that what I did. I really like it adds another element of irregularity that is so prevalent in this piece.

Anyways… I love this piece. I think it is by far the neatest project I have build.

Thanks for checking it.


----------



## tirebob (Aug 2, 2010)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Hanging wall cabinets*
> 
> I was in a slump here a while ago and I was sort of avoiding going into my shop. I have been avoiding having to carve. Two feet into the ball and claw feet for my lowboy and I have realized I really, really, really don't enjoy carving. And because of my personal goal to work on one project at a time I was trapping myself. It took some inspiring pictures and some conversations to change my thinking and get back into my shop… sorry ball and claws.. I'll come back to you… eventually.
> 
> ...


As good as you could hope for when using firewood I guess….


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

JeremyPringle said:


> *Hanging wall cabinets*
> 
> I was in a slump here a while ago and I was sort of avoiding going into my shop. I have been avoiding having to carve. Two feet into the ball and claw feet for my lowboy and I have realized I really, really, really don't enjoy carving. And because of my personal goal to work on one project at a time I was trapping myself. It took some inspiring pictures and some conversations to change my thinking and get back into my shop… sorry ball and claws.. I'll come back to you… eventually.
> 
> ...


Both of those are really nice looking. I especially like the live edge one.


----------

